# Subwoofer problem



## Quarter2_8 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have an 03 745i and everytime I turn up my stereo the subwoofoer goes out. If I turn the stereo down the woofer will eventually come back on. Has anyone experieced this problem?


----------



## KNOWLEDGE (Sep 21, 2006)

Them subs are goin out plain and simple.

You need to check your amp too. Check all your connections; amp, wires, battery, subs. Check it all man. I would take it to a shop and let them re-wire your whole ****.


----------



## Quarter2_8 (Sep 21, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

It might be your amp. I would take it to your dealership just to be sure.

Both of my subs, front passenger door, and rear deck speakers were out. I took it to the dealer and they replaced the amp so everything works now.


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

Where is the sub placed N the 745? Under the center console? I can hear it but just can't pinpoint it.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

WaynesNside said:


> Where is the sub placed N the 745? Under the center console? I can hear it but just can't pinpoint it.


They're located underneath both passenger and driver seats.


----------



## AGPSuperstaR (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, I think I have the same problem you are having. There was a very distorting noise at higher volumes sounding like the sub was cutting on and off. Also, the rear door speakers sound like they were blown. I brought it in to the dealer and they said that the amp was going out or something like that. Three days later I received my car back, guess what, the same problem happened again the next day. I brought it back and got the amp replaced again. Now, I'm going in again for the 3rd time on Nov. 27th for the same problem. This time, I will probably have to get them to try some other method because I love music and cannot be dropping the car off at the dealer for days for them to fix it.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

AGPSuperstaR said:


> Hey, I think I have the same problem you are having. There was a very distorting noise at higher volumes sounding like the sub was cutting on and off. Also, the rear door speakers sound like they were blown. I brought it in to the dealer and they said that the amp was going out or something like that. Three days later I received my car back, guess what, the same problem happened again the next day. I brought it back and got the amp replaced again. Now, I'm going in again for the 3rd time on Nov. 27th for the same problem. This time, I will probably have to get them to try some other method because I love music and cannot be dropping the car off at the dealer for days for them to fix it.


I have the same problem too. They keep saying its normal or the problem can not be found.

Here's a neat little trick to get it to stop.

Go to the Logic 7 settings and put it to level 1 (one click to the right from totally off). Voila, no more crackling.:thumbup:

Here is my guide on how to get the most out of your Logic 7 stereo. Link


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

SevenMan said:


> They're located underneath both passenger and driver seats.


Thanks!

Good info on the Logic set-up. I'll try that soon.


----------

